# Boaz von der Quellwasser, 10 weeks old puppy IPO foundation



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He's actually 11 weeks old today, but this is video from a few days ago last week. We're learning all the body awareness like its new again now this his legs are growing 

https://vimeo.com/102980417


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Love watching your videos. Nice, NICE work


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow amazing job with the little man!!  
11 weeks and he is already going all that! 
You should be a dog trainer! 

I do always love watching your videos, very inspiring. 
How much time do you put into training a day per dog?


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes I'm going to enjoy watching Boaz grow. Wish I could do what you do.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!



VTGirlT said:


> Wow amazing job with the little man!!
> 11 weeks and he is already going all that!
> You should be a dog trainer!
> 
> ...


Thank you! He gets maybe 10 minutes total a day of some work for food. I use him meal times for training.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's so cute! I always say this, but I love watching your videos. It's really nice to see how they progress from puppy to adult. Your dogs are so happy to work with you! I can't wait to see him grow up and Carma compete this year.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice...Cant wait to see the finished dog someday!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks! I love puppies, but I already am super excited for him to start growing up


----------

